# Arrested Yesterday



## ganjamander (Nov 22, 2008)

I was arrested yesterday. I was pulled over for speeding on my way home from work and he smelled that lovely perfume in my car. My one hitter was confiscated and my lovely lady bailed me out. But just another statistic for the Norml website. Fuck the police. What a shitty week. Incapacitated with a migraine, car was broken into, and arrested. FUCK


----------



## buggs bunny (Nov 22, 2008)

could have been worse.

go home and take a hot bath,feel good


----------



## MaryJaneDoe (Nov 22, 2008)

First thing I think of is Karma. Did you do something bad?? I'm sorry for your shitty week. No one deserves a migraine


----------



## strangerdude562 (Nov 22, 2008)

_What were you charged with?_


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Nov 22, 2008)

Correct me if I am wrong, but I gather you were *smoking and driving* if the copper smelled it and your one hitter was in plain sight for him to confiscate. That's driving under the influence.

What you did was irresponsible. If you were drinking and driving would you come here expecting sympathy?

It is precisely dumbass stunts like that which justify cannabis prohibition to the anti's. Congratulations for setting our movement back with your capricious action.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

Johnnyorganic said:


> I gather you were *driving and smoking* if the copper smelled it and confiscated your one hitter. That's driving under the influence.
> 
> What you did was irresponsible. If you were drinking and driving would you come here expecting sympathy?
> 
> It is precisely dumbass stunts like that which justify cannabis prohibition to the anti's. Congratulations for setting our movement back with your capricious action.



Kinda harsh but true I suppose ... 


If you wanna play you gotta pay


----------



## Twistyman (Nov 22, 2008)

*Play with fire... get burnt... sorry about getting popped, but .... hopefully, lesson learned..pull over, get out..then smoke..small inconvenience but safer.. Good luck..*


----------



## barrgemike (Nov 22, 2008)

Good thing about one hitters is they're small and they break when you throw them 

And bam only $7 down the drain.


----------



## korvette1977 (Nov 22, 2008)

If I burn in my car its usually on the back mountain roads .. and I leave all the windows open .So by the time I get to town the car dont smell.. and of course a ton of air fresheners always help


----------



## strangerdude562 (Nov 22, 2008)

_I never drive when high plain and simple, If someone crashes while under the influence and someone gets killed because of your fault, that's negligent homicide. +1 for johnnyorganic. _


----------



## Keenly (Nov 22, 2008)

i fuckin burn in my car every day

they key is dont fucking speed

stop and wait 3 seconds at stop signs

drive like your fucking 90


have all your tags and shit up to date

dont have any brake lights out



well i guess it also helps that on average, through driving for at least 40 minutes every day, i see a cop MAYBE twice a month

now you have no reason to get pulled over


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Nov 22, 2008)

If I came off as harsh that was not my intention. But this is a *huge* problem for our movement. A situation we must address ourselves if we are to be taken seriously.

The average person does not picture Carl Sagan or George Washington when they imagine the typical cannabis user. They think Jeff Spiccoli or the Dude. Unmotivated slackers who have no stake in society.


----------



## overfiend (Nov 22, 2008)

you gotta get some of this for your car.
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/131268-ozium-spray-really-kills-weed.html


----------



## captain chronizzle (Nov 22, 2008)

wow, where to start? first of all to err is human. being a dumbass is a different sort of thing. i wasn't riding shotgun, so i dont know the details, but think about all the wrong choices leading up to ur arrest. first obvious poor choice is speeding while smoking, second is leaving ur piece in plain sight, or letting the piggy search ur shit. driving in this country is a privelige and not a right. i'd venture to guess u were not wearing ur belt either. gettin high is sweet, but be a responsible smoker man! i'm not a hater, so i gotta say sorry for ur bad luck, and i think everyone can learn from ur misfortune. think ahead, and learn ur rights in the event of a traffic stop. puff, puff, pass!


----------



## Hank (Nov 22, 2008)

Think before you leap. 

Hank.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 23, 2008)

Keenly said:


> i fuckin burn in my car every day
> 
> they key is dont fucking speed
> 
> ...


If a cop saw you driving like this he would pull you over too. Stop at a stop sign for 3 seconds, are you kidding me? Drive like a normal human being, and you wont get pulled over. Keep the smell out of your car. Tell the cop you had a long day or something, so he doesn't think anything of your blood shot eyes... just be cool.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 23, 2008)

so glad i live in cali


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2008)

..................  .....................


[youtube]8n7ncJEFuSw[/youtube]


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 23, 2008)

whos driving? the plant or you?


----------



## ganjamander (Nov 23, 2008)

I was driving. i smoke an drive all the time. the cop pulled me over for going 40 in a school zone. the light doesn't turn off till 4:45 it was 4:30 and I didn't know that. The piece was put away but i let him search my car because he instantly smelled it when i opened my window. charged with possession.


----------



## Keenly (Nov 23, 2008)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> If a cop saw you driving like this he would pull you over too. Stop at a stop sign for 3 seconds, are you kidding me? Drive like a normal human being, and you wont get pulled over. Keep the smell out of your car. Tell the cop you had a long day or something, so he doesn't think anything of your blood shot eyes... just be cool.


ROFL

a cop is not going to pull you over for driving safely / obeying the law

your just like my friend who thought if he went 5 under the speed limit with the cop behind him it would look suspicious and he would get pulled over

i did not break a law, or drive irresponsible, therefore i would not get pulled over

also, like i said, i NEVER see cops, the only ones i ever see are the Sierra College Police.... thats just at school


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2008)

Keenly said:


> ROFL
> 
> a cop is not going to pull you over for driving safely / obeying the law
> 
> ...


i got pulled over by the sheriff one day. he rolled up behind me as i was cruising down the road. so i slowed down the speed limit, counted to 3 at all the stops signs before i went thru, used my turn signals. he followed me for a few blocks then hit his lights. i came back all clear. he said he pulled me over because the only people that drive like that are those with something in the car or warrants. lol


----------



## Keenly (Nov 23, 2008)

*


fdd2blk said:



i got pulled over by the sheriff one day. he rolled up behind me as i was cruising down the road. so i slowed down the speed limit, counted to 3 at all the stops signs before i went thru, used my turn signals. he followed me for a few blocks then hit his lights. i came back all clear. he said he pulled me over because the only people that drive like that are those with something in the car or warrants. lol

Click to expand...

I would respond to him, "so you always pull over people obeying the law? huh, doesn't leave much time for drunk drivers speeders or stop sign runners"*


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2008)

Keenly said:


> ROFL
> 
> a cop is not going to pull you over for driving safely / obeying the law
> 
> ...


i used to play at sierra college when i was a kid back in the 70's. lived on the corner of 4th and nevada street. pedaled my bike all over that little town. there were no street lights when i lived there. one small grocery store. no high school. they had a rodeo every sunday.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2008)

Keenly said:


> bahahahahahah


this was in Oakland.  everyone gets pulled over in Oakland. if the cops roll up behind you, they are gonna pull you over.


----------



## Keenly (Nov 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i used to play at sierra college when i was a kid back in the 70's. lived on the corner of 4th and nevada street. pedaled my bike all over that little town. there were no street lights when i lived there. one small grocery store. no high school. they had a rodeo every sunday.


its quite different now, lots o shit, but damn thats hella close by

im not quite sure where the high school in rocklin is but sierra is a pretty nice place to go to school


----------



## Keenly (Nov 23, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> this was in Oakland.  everyone gets pulled over in Oakland. if the cops roll up behind you, they are gonna pull you over.


well im up near a city called citrus heights and the ratio of people to cops is maybe like 2,000 to 1

can go for months driving without ever seeing one i love

its the only reason i feel content smoking on the drive


----------



## reefrigerator (Nov 23, 2008)

i have one rule of thumb.....never carry any more on me than i can eat by the timev they get to the window(thats why i only smoke joints on the road.) also, the words "i do not consent to a search" is all you need to prevent one. unless you're an idiot and have it in plain sight


----------



## Straight Sativa (Nov 23, 2008)

overfiend said:


> you gotta get some of this for your car.
> https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/131268-ozium-spray-really-kills-weed.html


 
Just bought a can off ebay for eight bucks! That'll definitly come in handy.


----------



## RedHeadNY (Dec 10, 2008)

AND speeding in a school zone? Friggin' idiot!


----------



## Big P (Dec 10, 2008)

ya its a fine line u have to play if a cops behind u or if your trying to avoid gettin pulled. I would make sure to be atleast 5 MPH over the posted speed limit anytime u see a cop.


not so much that your blatently rubbing the speeding in his face, but just enough to make you look like a law abiding citizen that fears nothing from the police and is completely innocent.

i got pulled twice last week.

when I get pulled I slow down put the blinker on and if there is any side street near by i drive to it while the cops are behind me and then pull in with my blinker on out of traffic on the curb if need be and turn off the car & lights take out the keys and put both hands on the steering wheel



one time i didnt have a side road close by to pull over on, so I had to just pull over on this big main road. but seeing that the cop was obviously going to pull behind me and have to get out in that busy road. I pulled over all the way on the sidewalk so half my car was up on the curb, that way his car behind me on the road would shield the officer from any traffic while he is at my window

anyway he let me off on the speeding and said he appriciated me pulling on the curb for his stafety. it was cool, i was driving with no shirt on lookin like the profile of a "law breaker"



when u think about it, the police have nothing to do with anything. they dont make any of the laws or necessarily agree with them, they just serve thier country and enforce its rules. most of them a great people and deserve much better pay


----------



## PoliticalHippy (Dec 15, 2008)

> i fuckin burn in my car every day
> 
> they key is dont fucking speed
> 
> ...


 
ok seriously if you don't think you can smoke and drive you can't

but its exactly the same if you think you can

everyones gotta hold of some great couch lock and of course your not going to be driving, but some good bud isn't going to make you have a huge brain lapse while driving. 

as for the whole driving like your 90 i would only pull that one if i was 190 and had a medical mj tag on me. 

http://stopthedrugwar.org/chronicle_blog/2008/jan/10/the_truth_about_driving_when_you


----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2008)

Lol, yeah, learned to smoke pot at about the same time I did my drivers licence... Can't drive without getting absolutley paranoid sober...
Have never had a speeding fine, been in one accident, sober, late after work - not my fault according to the courts...(I suffered total memory loss of the incident, my wife and I were quite banged up, my life save by not wearing a safetybelt that one time, was still hit unconcious though). 
Been driving nearly 20 years.

Last time I was pulled over was when I was still 18 or something.... my friend and I worked at a shop at a beach resort far away from home... for 3 weeks we had nothing to smoke... then one day someone walked in and offered us some for free... (we were everyone's friends ). That night my friend and I got into my ugly little brown toyota, and hit the road with a bottle neck ( local pipe). Pixies was plaing Where is my mind, when I realised hwo stoned we were... We looked at each other and words were pointless, we both were sooo satisfied with everything at that moment... weed finished, he smashed the neck against the tar from the car window... On the way back into town there is this massive roadblock... we get pulled over...The car is full of smoke... The cop shines the torch in the window and says "open the window nice and big", But these guys are about as dense as a pyramid, proceeded to ask us if we drank, to which my friend said yes,two bears, "he could test us" asif it matters at all how much he drank. (My friend could say the stupidest shit, he looked like Antonio Banderas, but not so clever). I couldn't help but start snickering at the absurdity... then the cop started laughing and let us go....

Few hours later that night, we were stopped in another roadblock... luckily all clear... And that is the only times I have ever encountered a roadblock... so long ago, I still had hair and Nelson Mandela was still in jail.
I don't envy you all the shit with cops.


----------



## Pip2andahalf (Dec 19, 2008)

reefrigerator said:


> i have one rule of thumb.....never carry any more on me than i can eat by the timev they get to the window(thats why i only smoke joints on the road.) also, the words "i do not consent to a search" is all you need to prevent one. unless you're an idiot and have it in plain sight


Haha I think that's a great rule of thumb. 



Big P said:


> ya its a fine line u have to play if a cops behind u or if your trying to avoid gettin pulled. I would make sure to be atleast 5 MPH over the posted speed limit anytime u see a cop.
> 
> 
> not so much that your blatently rubbing the speeding in his face, but just enough to make you look like a law abiding citizen that fears nothing from the police and is completely innocent.
> ...


I must say, I think this is a great post. I haven't had good experiences with certain cops recently, but that's because the particular one who I had a run in with was just an asshole in the first place, totally independent from the fact that he is a cop.

I appreciate your respect for them, and your wise and mature way of doing things. I like that style, and I think I'm going to adopt my own version of it. 

Cheers

P

PS I was going to rep your post but I can't figure out how. I wonder if you can't until you have a certain number of posts


----------



## killergreen (Dec 21, 2008)

your stupid dude never smoke and drive


----------



## noobzster (Dec 21, 2008)

Don't drive high! This is one of the reasons that feds won't legalize it. Coming to this website and discussing this topic like it's okay to drive high shows that you're not responsible enough to smoke. I can't think of a case where weed has killed someone due to thc, but I can think of two times where friends have driven high and crashed. One person would have crashed even if sober, the second one it was his fault, he killed the passengers of the other car involved, one of which was an infant! Stop driving high you morons! While he was not charged with DUI, he was charged with vehicular manslaughter. He has to sit behind bars for several more months and know that it was his fault, that he did something he wouldn't have done sober.
Are those of you who drive high prepared to deal with killing someone or being killed due to slower reaction time?
Then there is the twisted karma factor. Ever notice how most drunk driving deaths are not the drunk driver? That's right, the driver lives and is forced to live with the fact that they killed their passengers and the passengers of the others car(s).
If one day weed becomes legal, we all know it would be with conditions of common sense stuff like...no weed consumption in public, no driving high and no operating of heavy machinery. So why do it now while it is illegal to have weed at all?


----------



## IanCurtisWishlist (Dec 23, 2008)

I think some people cansmoke and drive and be safe. I once drove 700 something miles, stoned the entire way. My tolerance was quite high, so I wasn't worried.

It depends on the individual. As a rule of thumb, I never smoke and drive. I always put my ganja in the trunk. And when I do get pulled over, I pull all the way over, put my keys on the TOP of my car so the cop can see it. If you're friendly, you just might talk your way out of a potential DUI. I've done it. I'm not proud of it, but if you get caught up at a DUI checkpoint, you are better off being nice to the police.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 23, 2008)

[youtube]8n7ncJEFuSw[/youtube]


----------



## CaRNiFReeK (Dec 27, 2008)

ganjamander said:


> I was driving. i smoke an drive all the time. the cop pulled me over for going 40 in a school zone. the light doesn't turn off till 4:45 it was 4:30 and I didn't know that. The piece was put away but i let him search my car because he instantly smelled it when i opened my window. charged with possession.


I am a huge proponent of marijuana legalization. That all changes the minute one of my children is killed by a stoned driver. For smoking and speeding in a school zone, the marijuana reform movement thanks you. My children and their classmates thank you, and so do their parents. You are unbelievable and a moron who didn't even have the good sense to throw his piece out the window before he pulled over. Your account crosses the line between victimless and criminal behavior.


----------



## ganjamander (Dec 27, 2008)

One hit to relieve a migraine headache doesn't consist of being stoned at 4:40 pm. What time your kiddies come out?


----------



## ViRedd (Dec 28, 2008)

A drunk gets into his/her car, weaves all over the freeway, hits a van and kills an entire family.

A stoner gets into his/her car, drives at the speed limit holding a straight line with the cruise control on ... and misses the damned off ramp!

Vi


----------

